# found camera



## daakota (Jan 17, 2006)

Was out at a public access around algonac and found a camera and case. someone ran it over with there trailer but still works. has alot family pictures on it found one on there with a guy that has a memphis soccer coach shirt on pic taken i think in lexington harbor they looked to be salmon fishing if anyone knows of such a person pm me on here and I can hopefully get it back to them or they may know who it belongs to


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Post a couple pictures on here. Someone did that a couple years ago and it was returned to the owner.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Actually it was a lot of fun, bunch of detective work and guys picking out info in the background etc, but you're right it did locate the owners.


----------



## daakota (Jan 17, 2006)

heres a couple pics hope this helps


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I see a Coach shirt, no recognizable team emblem though.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Almost got the name of the back of the other boat.

No visible license plates, might be able to zoom in on the sign at the end of the street on the residential picture.


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

number 5 pic is a bit racey looking!!


----------



## daakota (Jan 17, 2006)

Ive been able to pick up the mc #s from there boat that was in lexington for the fireworks and some fishing mc9210kb and also a license plate off a guys white dodge van ojv j25 that had some pics with fish. if anyone can help im sure theyd appreciate it thanks


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

2 Paws is a LEO but there are rules for him to run the numbers and I don't know if this is an acceptable instance. I'm sure he can advise, maybe local police or the Coasties would be a better avenue.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

FREEPOP said:


> 2 Paws is a LEO but there are rules for him to run the numbers and I don't know if this is an acceptable instance. I'm sure he can advise, maybe local police or the Coasties would be a better avenue.


Working right now, give me ther numbers and I will see what comes up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I didn't notice the first time I read his thread

MC9210KB

White Dodge Van - OJV J25


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Plate came backn got a phone number and left a message. Will let you know when he calls back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

You can turn your badge right side up now


----------



## daakota (Jan 17, 2006)

I believe the plate belongs to poss a friend of the camera owner. Thanks


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Thanks daakota, as soon as I hear from somebody will update you guys.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Talked to him sounds like it may be his camera. Gave him the website info and he is going to take a look.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Bump so hopefully they can find the thread.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Not heard anything from him. I am pretty sure we put the ball in the right court. Daakota, got your number and will pass it along if he calls.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Nice job guys hopefully it works out.


Last year when I found a camera it was a lot of fun having the MS crew working on getting it to the guy that lost it.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Just got off the phone with the owner. Daakota I gave him your number and he is going to call you. Had a lot of pictures of his grandchildren on the camera and he is real happy to be able to get them back.

Nice job everybody, amazing how the world shrunk with the internet.


----------

